

Ask HN: why are we fighting our kids' "screen time" - bdehaaff

We hear from the media, schools, and parents that we should limit our kids&#x27; &quot;screen time.&quot;<p>I know that while building a rapidly growing business at Aha.io I want more &quot;screen time&quot; not less.<p>Are we fighting the wrong battle with our kids? It&#x27;s clear that they are going to be dealing with more &quot;screens&quot; and data going forward anyway.
======
ggchappell
> I know that while building a rapidly growing business at Aha.io I want more
> "screen time" not less.

Yes, and if you work for Frito-Lay, then it might be your job to get people to
develop unhealthy eating habits. But simply because you have an interest in
people behaving a certain way, does not mean it is in their interest to do so.

~~~
bdehaaff
I was referring to myself. I want to be online and know who has signed up, who
needs support, how the next project is progressing. I am not selling pixels or
chips.

~~~
ggchappell
> I was referring to myself.

Yes, exactly.

You have an interest in people getting a lot of screen time. You wonder,
therefore, whether we should be limiting our kids' access to computers. I
reply that the fact that _you_ might have an interest in my kids spending a
lot of time using computers, does not mean it is a good thing for my kids to
do. Nor does it give me a reason to relax any restrictions I might place on
them.

------
kohanz
To me it is likely a fear of the unknown.

 _Warning: generalizations ahead_

Current parents were raised in an environment where TV and computer screens
occupied a small fraction of the time they do of current children. They played
outside more and socialized more. We are worried about the consequence of such
a change in upbringing.

Such worries probably occur with every generation (and newer technologies) and
things tend to turn out alright. That being said, as a soon-to-be parent, I
can't say that it doesn't worry me as well.

~~~
ggchappell
> Such worries probably occur with every generation (and newer technologies)
> and things tend to turn out alright.

Do they? I think we just get used to the way things turn out, and thus think
of it as "alright", no matter what actually happens.

But consider: everyone knows there is an epidemic of obesity in the U.S. Is
seems unlikely that the rise of sedentary screen-oriented activities --
beginning with television -- is not a contributing factor.

Another: since the advent of the telephone, people have been visiting friends
less often. Why visit, when you can talk any time you want? But look around on
the web, and you'll find an enormous number of articles on how our world is
now filled with lonely people. Again, a connection seems likely.

EDIT. A pre-emptive strike on a rather obvious objection: No, I don't want to
go back to a world without modern technology. I like being able to learn about
places I don't go, talk to people far away, etc. But let's not claim that
modern technologies come without downsides -- often big ones -- and let's not
dismiss any concerns as mere alarmism.

~~~
kohanz
I'm not sure if your reply was directed at me, but I specifically used the
term "alright" because it is barely and subjectively positive.

I share many of these worries, but also realize that these things tend to have
a momentum of their own. We can do what we can with our own offspring, but
sometimes it is swimming against the tide.

------
hkarthik
I think the key is that at a young age, they lack the self-control needed to
know when to pull themselves away from the screens. They need to be reminded
to go to the bathroom, eat meals, go to sleep, etc. By not being proactive
with limiting the time, you risk delaying them learning the basic self-
control.

The good news is they gain these skills over time. I can see my 4 year old
already gaining this control which she lacked earlier. The thing is it takes
some diligence from the parents until they get there.

------
zachlatta
I think the context for limiting "screen time" is very important. For example,
I'd have no qualms limiting my future children's time on the television.
However, I'd actively encourage them to spend more time on the computer,
especially when they're making things.

I find it interesting that the mass media groups computers, phones, and
televisions together, when, in reality, vastly different things are happening
on the different devices.

~~~
bdehaaff
I am not so sure. Playing a game on the TV is equivalent to what my kids do on
their smartphones. Now, because their smartphones are Internet connected they
do end up discovering new ways to entertain themselves and more importantly
research topics they are interested in. However, most of the time spent is
still for entertainment.

